# 80/20 aluminium router table



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

My son has an idea to build a router table out of this erector set type material
has anyone out there had experience or know of anyone who has built a router table out of this?
:stop:


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've not gone that far, but i have some pieces that i've used for long fences on both router table and table saw. Not really all that different than what Incra sells as a router table base, and in my opinion, would make a great framework to which a single layer router table top might be attached. Using it for the table frame could make for easy attachment of a storage cabinet as well. Nice stuff.

earl


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Bruce
Haven't made a router table but have made more than a hundred tables,desks,specialty items etc. 80/20 will work well for anything needing a framework. With the correct parts you can make nearly anything.
Dennis


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*8020 guru*



Abthom said:


> My son has an idea to build a router table out of this erector set type material
> has anyone out there had experience or know of anyone who has built a router table out of this?
> :stop:


I've built a panel saw
Mortising machine
rails for Mitersaw table
Planer/jointer knife sharpener

All out of 8020. 

How are you planing to incorporate the material into the router table?

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

8020 Aluminum is manufactured in Columbia City In. It's widely sold on eBay at a very good price. There you will find almost anything you need. They sell lots of shorter lengths at great prices.

When searching its best to know the name of the parts but if you just type 8020 aluminum you can look over most of the items and then ID the part your looking for. You can order their free catalog and then your set. They have a DVD too.

Al


----------



## gms002a (Oct 2, 2008)

I made one from the 8020 profiles and love it


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

George how about a picture?


----------



## Rob_B (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a couple that I have bookmarked for future reference. The second one isn't 80/20, but it is similar.

lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/19588 - The Basement #7: New Incra Router Table - by JL7 @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community









festoolownersgroup.com/festool-jigs-tool-enhancements/exciting-rexroth-days-(router-table)/ - Rexroth router table with OF2200 (aluminum profiles like 80/20)


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Now those are some solid router tables. Thanks Rob very nice.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Rob
That had to have cost a fortune to build. Unless you somehow got the material for free. Wow.

Al


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get the 8020 aluminum in Canada (Ontario specifically)?

Regards Bob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Where...*



Bodger96 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the 8020 aluminum in Canada (Ontario specifically)?
> 
> Regards Bob


Hi Bob, I looked into their web site and found an agent in Australia, you may have similar luck.

Most posters seem to find pieces in Ebay....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Al B Thayer said:


> Rob
> That had to have cost a fortune to build. Unless you somehow got the material for free. Wow.
> 
> Al



That is my thought... 8020 is easy to build with and strong, but expensive.

Of course, it is easier to modify than a stick built router table.

If you can get the material cheap, go for it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Now that is cool!


----------



## nbo10 (Jul 20, 2013)

80/20 is good stuff. I used it at work. Like others have said, it is pricey


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

That stuff appeals to the erector set boy in all of us. I would guess many of us drool when imagining its uses SOMEWHERE ANYWHERE. A torsion box would give the same rigidity and not subject to racking as the above pictured table frame. BUT if I had the material cheap I would be dreaming like your sons


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Buying 8020*



Bodger96 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the 8020 aluminum in Canada (Ontario specifically)?
> 
> Regards Bob


Bob
The best place to buy 8020 is eBay. There you will find shorts in lengths from a few inches to 8'. 

Otherwise contact them on the net and order their free cat. You can always purchase from them in Indiana. I have the catalog and then look on eBay. The eBay adds are setup by them. It's their way of unloading shorts and over runs.

Al


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Bill
When done correctly 80/20 is almost as rigid as if it was welded. We build many things for a company and then recycle the obsolete items for them. Hence, we do get ours for free.
Dennis


----------

